# Best Water Softner



## pitch (Apr 24, 2009)

Had two water softner requests in the last week. (not very common for me) I am looking for opinions on what you consider to be the best softners and filters you have installed. Last I put in was Brass Craft and a Water Boss that HO bought. I am considering pushing this area to see if I can generate some much needed work. About 50/50 with wells and city water with Hardness averaging 15 to 28 with some clear and red iron. Water is pretty neutral here in MN. Suggestions on equipment and any pitfalls to be aware of in water conditioning will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Pitch


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Fleck heads (made by Pentair)

The can is no big deal

The resin / mix is geared to your local area. Stay away from the Sears / Kenmore junk


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Fleck 5600 series is bullet proof
Clack WS digital heads are very good also


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a carbon / softener combo I recently did. Duel Fleck 7000SXT (these new versions came out about 4 months ago).

Clack 1280's (2 cu/ft)

7000SXT
http://www.pentairwatertreatment.com/en-us/Products/ResidentialControlValves/Fleck+7000SXT.htm

My resin is: http://www.purolite.com/RelId/33637/ISvars/default/Home.htm

It's expensive as all hell, but IMO it just the best money can buy.
http://www.purolite.com/default.aspx?RelID=606315&ProductID=454


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*clack is about the best out there*



pitch said:


> pushing water softeners is like trying to push a cart
> full of dirt up over a hill...I used to have an add in the
> yellow pages for them ,,,,, big waste of money
> 
> ...


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Dude......This one appears to have your name all over it.

http://www.weilhammerplumbing.com/pictures/view.nhtml?profile=pictures&UID=10318

I don't know how one can leave an image like this up for the world to see but....what a freakin mess. No street 90's in the gas :furious: :no:




Master Mark said:


> pitch said:
> 
> 
> > pushing water softeners is like trying to push a cart
> ...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i like the arrows so that the water will know which way to go + the wiped joints on black pipe. i don't know who put the black in but i would not include it in picture. while i'm at it where did the hillary bashing go. my wife thought that was just what should be on a website, piss all the women off. breid................:rockon:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*on tank's picture*

another question, please? i see 5 hard water home runs. where does soft go to? is there a manifold that we can't see? just curious. breid................:rockon:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That ain't my picture man, that's all Master Mark.



breid1903 said:


> another question, please? i see 5 hard water home runs. where does soft go to? is there a manifold that we can't see? just curious. breid................:rockon:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mark, in my area the water is so bad that we sell probably 4 to 6 a month. They go to Sears or HD first and then when the POS they bought there craps out they come see us.
You can pay me now, or you can pay me later.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems funny to me that so many plumbers are content to let good money get away from them.
My suggestion is to find someone who is selling a softener with a "clack" head. Everybody and his brother is swithcing over to them. They are unbelievable easy to repair, and work much more efficeintly than the "Fleck". I would suggest a company we use, but they won't deliver that far. Its just like anything else, get as educated as possible on them. I install several a month, consistently going up against culligan dealer and others. 
The reason I get the sales is because I know my product and can draw the similarities and contrast with others equipment, then offer a reasonable price to install said softener.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Tankless said:


> Dude......This one appears to have your name all over it.
> 
> http://www.weilhammerplumbing.com/pictures/view.nhtml?profile=pictures&UID=10318
> 
> ...


----------



## pitch (Apr 24, 2009)

Tankless said:


> Here's a carbon / softener combo I recently did. Duel Fleck 7000SXT (these new versions came out about 4 months ago).
> 
> Clack 1280's (2 cu/ft)
> 
> ...


There is no way I could get away with the garage install here in MN!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that is pretty rough ........*



Tankless said:


> Dude......This one appears to have your name all over it.
> 
> http://www.weilhammerplumbing.com/pictures/view.nhtml?profile=pictures&UID=10318
> 
> ...


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the OCD in me would have made me wipe the dope off all of those fittings. I wouldnt have been able to work in the same house with all that dope hanging off the pipe.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Piperat said:


> Tankless said:
> 
> 
> > Dude......This one appears to have your name all over it.
> ...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*how in the hell would I know???*



RealLivePlumber said:


> Piperat said:
> 
> 
> > Why no service 90 in the gas?
> ...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*water softener update*

I took tankless advice tonight

I took down that softener pic from my web site cause many of you
Einsteins were so confused as to what the pic was all about...


the subject was about a Clack Water softener,,

it had nothing to do with the background gas work, the pipe dope or street 90s
or the pex manifold with white, blue and red pexes........,,


But, I think I might re-post that pic on my site again or this one here

stateing....

*no matter what kind of plumbing mess we run into*
*we still should be able to find a way to adapt our CLACK*
*water softener to your pex plumbing nightmare....*

*no questions asked..... *


that actually seems like a pretty good idea



Now for some of you slower guys out there 
this pex job not my work either.... .


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That picture........inch:...........


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

I really like the Water Right products. They're definitely higher end (easier to compete with Culligan), and not traditional softeners. You have to learn a load about how they work before you can really effectively sell them though - because there's a lot of 'unofficial' things they can do with the Sanitizer units that they won't exactly publish, but the clients will love (such as they will remove quite a bit of heavy metals).


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*isnt that what you use???*



Protech said:


> That picture........inch:...........


 
Isnt that the stuff you use protech?
It kinda singes your eyes when you look at it



So what exactly are you supposed to do when
you walk into a friggen mess like that?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

MM, I checked out the other two photos in your scrapbook. What is up with that mushroom? It looks like it busted through the asphalt?! Can they do that? Oh yeah, were these pictures on your plumbing website? Just wondering why the mushroom pic would be included?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they are in my scrapbook*

their are about 200 pictures that I guess you can access
in that scrapbook rangeing from snakes to owls in my back yard to mushrooms in the dirveway....


also there are a few pics from the floods at my house from 2008.... that was nasty

the mushrooms are from my driveway parking area next to where I park my plumbing truck....

they came up through the asphalt last spring..


there is nothing in that scrap book I am ashamed of:laughing::thumbup:



try to remember that some of those pictures were in the *pig slop contest* over at Terry Loves site back in 2008...

*again for the more brain dead here.....* 

these are pics of other peoples work......

 here is some *duct tape mastery*....

sometimes this stuff just stops me in my tracks 
and i just start laughing at what i see.....

you guys have got to learn to *enjoy the little things* 
you run across while working


----------

